# Realtek r8169 not working - kernel 3.2.12

## Joseph_sys

I was running older kernel 2.6.30 (I think) and the Realtek kernel driver was working OK (r8169)

After upgrading to latest kernel 3.2.12 network interface is loading, all I get:

...

eth0: waiting for carrier

eth0: time out

I have network driver build into the the kernel, is there something in the kernel I missed?

----------

## Joseph_sys

It seems to me they upgrade kernel too fast without proper testing:

http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Bug-669052-linux-image-amd64-NIC-RTL-8169-loaded-testing-rel--ftopict553510.html

I've tried: linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 same thing, network is not recognized.

Could it have something to do with my old profile that something in networking is not working with newer kernels?

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-i686-VIA_Eden_Processor_1200MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 21 Apr 2012 05:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r7

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.23

sys-apps/baselayout:      1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.3.2-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:           3.81

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.27-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.9_p20081201-r2

Repositories: gentoo voip

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/fax /usr/src/linux* /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache collision-protect distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://mirror.mdfnet.se/mirror/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/voip"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg lm_sensors modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre png ppds pppd readline scanner session ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd tetex tiff truetype type1 unicode usb x86 xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vga vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## tacomaster

I don't think it is the kernel. Reason I say this is I use the gentoo-sources 3.2.12. My ethernet uses the r8169 driver and works perfect. Hope this helps you narrow down the problem some. Just thought of this too, you said you have it built in to the kernel, from what I know all network drivers are suppost to be modules.(dont know if thats what you ment or not)

----------

## disi

I needed to use the driver from the RealTek website in the end:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-907930-highlight-r8169.html

The one in the kernel didn't work at all for me...

----------

## Gsa700

Just for future reference, I have the r8169 support built into my 3.2.12 kernel and it works fine....

----------

## bernd_b

Did someone had luck with the Digitus DN-7045 (USB-Wlan) device using the kernel modules?

I had all sorts of problems (connection always dropping, no access points found ...). Using the driver from Realtek's website as proposed two posts before eased my life too. For the protocol: I tried this device on a debian testing pc - I know   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: )

----------

